# French Polynesia



## Sandy VDH

This is for your benefit Jimster,

I am so looking forward to my may trip to FP.  Has anyone been?  What would you recommend as your top 3 experiences?  What islands did you stay on?

I have 1 night upon arrival in Tahiti, 3 nights in Tikehau, 1 week on Tradewinds Cruise (Visiting Raiatea, Taha'a and Bora Bora), then last 2 nights back to Bora Bora.

I opted to miss Moorea, because I was buying an air pass, so if I get to FP again I can stick to Tahiti and take the ferry to Moorea next time.


----------



## Jimster

*FP*

I have never been there but my nephew lives in Tahiti.  My brother is there now and is staying for 30 days.  My main advice is to take a large bag of money.  He recently went to the seafood buffet at the Interconntinental Hotel.  The cost was $113 PER PERSON.  Tbey have McDonalds there.  The price for 4 was $75.  My nephew operates a food van (the only way to eat reasonably).  I suggest you use that option since there are many there.
If you want more info, PM me and I'll see if my brother will respond.  He has been there 4 times for extended periods.


----------



## Sandy VDH

I got an travel agent rate package, in addition to a deeply discounted hotel rate, it also gives me 50% off Food and Beverages.  

So for the land days I have a fall back.  For the days I am on the Tradewinds Yacht, the meals are already included.

To be it will still be worth it, considering the deals I got for everything else.


----------



## BocaBum99

My mother is from Tahiti.  I have been there many times and have relatives there.  My favorite place on earth is Bora Bora.  The crystal clear water is something to behold.


----------



## rifleman69

Am wanting to go there probably for next summer.   Either that or Fiji or Bali.   Something out of the ordinary that we probably wouldn't ever go back to (once in a lifetime).


----------



## Jimster

*BALI*

As for Bali, unless you want to meet a Aussie,  I found it unimpressive.  There are probably more there than in Austrialia.  I have nothing against Aussies, but it seems there are more there than Indonesians.  I will say the Intercontinental Hotel there is a gorgeous 5 star resort, but it is very expensive.  I found most of the island rather crowded and dirty. Perhaps there are other areas that I didnt visit that are better  I would recomend other South Pacific Islands first.


----------



## AKE

We have been there both on a cruise and by ourselves.  Even if you have 50% off food, it will be expensive. Moorea was my favorite followed by Bora Bora.  Regardless of where you go, the snorkelling is fabulous.  The sun is very very hot, and especially around noon so plan accordingly. In Papeete be sure to go to the market - it takes a whole city block and is a true market.  Don't accept the asking price - bargain (and if you speak French then do so and the prices then drop -  ).


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

Jimster said:


> Perhaps there are other areas that I didnt visit that are better


there are. bali has culture including service. its really not a beach destination.

values in southeast asia are the best on the planet.
south pacific is very expensive. depending on islands, south pacific fans should also check out maldives and perhaps mauritius.


----------



## Jimster

*Asia*

I agree values in SE Asia are excellent.  I have been all over that area.  I also was on a substantial part of Bali and compared to other areas was not impressed.  I mean I was on a coffee plantation, the mountains and the beach.  I did not go to Lombeck Island but I feel other areas are better than Bali but each to their own.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

ubud has become touristy, and there are both touristy and quiet beaches.


----------



## Happytravels

*Bora Bora*

It's my husband and I's DREAM VACATION ..we do hope to get there some day...when going to updates for our current TS they ask where we want there next one?  Guess what we tell them ..Dont think it will ever happen but you never know they seem to have tons of money!!  

I would love to hear all about your trip and the cost.  PM maybe I could make it happen and surprise my husband for an anniversary or something!!


----------



## optimist

Does anyone know why is it so expensive? Is it the food at the hotels/resorts you are referring to? or is it also expensive for the locals?


----------



## Jimster

*South Pacific*

What type of food do you think grows in the South Pacific?  Answer- not much.   So everything has to be imported.  Food is expensive for all- not just the tourists.  It is just a bit more expensive for the tourists because they don't know all their options.  That is the prime reason why food is expensive but add to that the handling and shipping and the middlemen and you have a very expensive product.


----------



## optimist

I would imagine they could grow anything there that they can grow in Vietnam for example, or Thailand where food is delicious, plentiful and very cheap.  
I understand that they would need to import some things but they are not any more isolated than Hawaii (where they import some things but where plenty is grown locally too)


----------



## Jimster

*food*

I have been to both Vietnam and Thailand and the first thing you notice is that have a great deal of useable land for agriculture.   Not so for many of the pacific islands which are often nothing more than extinct volcanoes.  Also often the number of people on these islands is in excess of the number of people the land can support.  In some cases it is probably also a conscious decision to focus on tourism rather than agriculture.  As for Hawaii, have you ever tried to buy a gallon of milk there?  If so, you know you are looking at somewhere in the neighborhood of $8.00 a gallon.  Remember that cost of milk would also run throughout the foods using milk in preparation.  Meanwhile, here in Illinois I will pay less than $2 for the same gallon of milk.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

real estate, labor

maldives is better value
mauritius is probably in between

only southeast asia is cheap
mexico/central/south america can get fairly cheap in some areas


----------



## rosebud5

Tahiti, Bora Bora are also on my bucket list. We are snorkelers and have heard and read about too many cool things on the FP islands. Is food expensive.. probably. Given this is a once in a lifetime experience for most of us, I couldn't care less if I had to spend more than normal on food for the wife and I.


----------



## Sandy VDH

I am planning a Maldives trip for next year.  I am hoping to go using Hilton Points before they are all devalued. 

So two major destinations on my bucket list in under a year.  

There is really is not much land, let along land that you could actually grow anything on.  So I can understand why food is expensive.  How would this compare to Maldives.


----------



## Sandy VDH

OK I booked my Maldives trip tonight.  So that makes two of my Major bucket list locations visited in just under 9 months.  Two dream trips booked. 

Crazy. But amazing.


----------



## Sandy VDH

optimist said:


> I would imagine they could grow anything there that they can grow in Vietnam for example, or Thailand where food is delicious, plentiful and very cheap.
> I understand that they would need to import some things but they are not any more isolated than Hawaii (where they import some things but where plenty is grown locally too)




The are just as isolated as hawaii, however Hawaii has a huge land mass compared to these islands. they are just tiny, most just motus.

Lanai which is one of the smaller Hawaiian islands is about the size of Tahiti which is by far the largest of all the south pacific islands.


----------



## rifleman69

Big time into the snorkeling...not into scuba/snuba due to ear canal issues.   Can use miles to get to Bali or Tahiti so that's not a problem.   Food might be expensive but you gotta splurge every now and then!


----------



## optimist

Sandy VDH said:


> The are just as isolated as hawaii, however Hawaii has a huge land mass compared to these islands. they are just tiny, most just motus.
> 
> Lanai which is one of the smaller Hawaiian islands is about the size of Tahiti which is by far the largest of all the south pacific islands.



I can see that size would be a factor but I think the real reason was mentioned before which is that they have chosen tourism over agriculture as a primary source of revenue.   Surely before tourists came along they were able to feed themselves...   
When I was in Barbados last year I was struck by the same thing, expensive food in a country with plenty of land, water and sunshine.  When I mentioned it to a local standing in line at the supermarket, she said "no one wants to get their hand dirty any more".


----------



## rosebud5

What's the best time of year to visit Tahiti and the islands. Seems like the temperature is fairly constant, so I guess I would want to avoid the rainy season, if there is one.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

optimist said:


> I can see that size would be a factor but I think the real reason was mentioned before which is that they have chosen tourism over agriculture as a primary source of revenue. Surely before tourists came along they were able to feed themselves



uh, scale and western tourists...


----------



## CarolF

optimist said:


> I can see that size would be a factor but I think the real reason was mentioned before which is that they have chosen tourism over agriculture as a primary source of revenue.   Surely before tourists came along they were able to feed themselves...
> When I was in Barbados last year I was struck by the same thing, expensive food in a country with plenty of land, water and sunshine.  When I mentioned it to a local standing in line at the supermarket, she said "no one wants to get their hand dirty any more".




French Polynesia was a nuclear testing ground for 4 decades from 1966.  Extensive testing was done (over 190 tests), President Charles de Gaulle describing it as a benefit to Polynesia's weak economy.  My childhood was spent reading, hearing and crying about my neighbours and Mururoa Atoll.  The nuclear bombs were on the TV news regularly, pictures like this -  http://www.ctbto.org/nuclear-testin...ar-testing/frances-nuclear-testing-programme/.  It still makes the news here http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-08-10/an-french-polynesia-atoll-collapse-fears/4190178.  The tourism industry cannot be compared to Hawaii or Barbados.


----------



## SMHarman

Jimster said:


> As for Bali, unless you want to meet a Aussie,  I found it unimpressive.  There are probably more there than in Austrialia.  I have nothing against Aussies, but it seems there are more there than Indonesians.  I will say the Intercontinental Hotel there is a gorgeous 5 star resort, but it is very expensive.  I found most of the island rather crowded and dirty. Perhaps there are other areas that I didnt visit that are better  I would recomend other South Pacific Islands first.


I'd recommend Lombok, far quieter if that is what you are looking for.
Kuta in Bali is the Australian spring break destination and looks it.  Bit like the costas and Ibiza in Europe.


----------



## Mindfields

1. Bora Bora. Shark/Ray tour, It's a great experience. 

2. Tahiti: visit the main market. Food is cheaper and you can pick up Vanilla pods for a decent price.

3. Tahiti: Picking & selecting your own black pearls is fun.


----------



## Sandy VDH

I am leaving in 3 days, I am getting excited.  I love vacationing in a destination I have never been to before, but have been wanting to visit for some time.


----------



## Sandy VDH

I don't know if I posted this yet anywhere....

Here are my pics

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tvinx655joicpra/CT3eDuizy5?m


----------

